

Htmlshell - generate HTML skeletons - TomAnthony
http://htmlshell.com/

======
dmethvin
Please don't include jQuery or Prototype using the URLs shown there, because
they are only cached for one hour. Use a full-version URL.

------
dcarlson
It's interesting. It would be helpful to me if it included a set of simple
templates for different basic css layouts.

e.g. box centered in the center of the screen, three column fixed, two column
flexible, etc.

here's a page with a whole listing of example css layouts.
<http://www.maxdesign.com.au/articles/css-layouts/>

------
joelverhagen
Just what I need to make a little one-off JavaScript app.

To be more DRY, shouldn't the "Autorun JavaScript" make use of selected
JavaScript libraries (i.e. jQuery if possible)?

~~~
ecesena
I agree.

Moreover, html5boilerplate recommends NOT to include the /1/ query:
[http://html5boilerplate.com/html5boilerplate-
site/built/en_U...](http://html5boilerplate.com/html5boilerplate-
site/built/en_US/docs/html/#the-javascript)

~~~
podperson
Actually what would really be neat is if it uses an included library if one is
linked (e.g. jQuery $(function(){...});) and the code shown wrapped in an
anonymous function otherwise (function(){...})();

------
huskyr
The 'autorun Javascript' at the bottom would be better of in a directly run
anonymous function to avoid polluting the global scope with an 'autorun'
function. Also, the 'On page loaded' example is not really needed. Any
Javascript included at the very last in the page will run automatically on
'page load'.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
OP is not the creator of the site. You can email him here (from contact link
at bottom of page): steve.niles@htmlshell.com

------
samarudge
Why do so many people still use redundant HTML tags?

The opening and closing body and head tags aren't needed, nether is the
closing html tag. It doesn't make that much difference to the page as a whole
but it adds another level of indenting to your code and makes it more
complicated than it needs to be.

~~~
glesica
The president of the Federation in Star Trek VI said it best:

"Let us redefine progress to mean that just because we can do a thing, it does
not necessarily mean we must do that thing."

Other than the initial level of indenting, which is basically a non-issue for
most people I suspect, there just isn't any reason to omit tags like this.

At the same time, they make the markup clearer, and help a reader quickly
delineate between two important sections of the document. Therefore, since
they provide at least a very small positive benefit, it is perfectly
reasonable, IMHO, to include them.

~~~
podperson
I'm not sure I agree (I too did not know they weren't required any more).

We frequently see things like JavaScript pulled in at the bottom of documents
-- the head and body long since stopped having functional impacts, and all
they seem to do is make you feel guilty about doing things it seems it's not
only pragmatic but perfectly OK to do now.

I guess omitting the outermost HTML tags would disturb me slightly if one
wants to keep XML-ish. But then it's always bugged me that XML kind of assumes
the "file" has no semantic significance.

------
chaudruc
Would love to see optional inclusion of the following: \- Bootstrap (1,2) \-
jQuery UI \- YUI \- skeleton framework \- facebook meta tags \- viewport
toggling \- foundation framework \- google analytics code (minus acct. #)

------
bung
Remember to have a backup for the jQuery googleapis call, you need to have
this right after it: <script>window.jQuery || document.write('<script
src="js/libs/jquery.x.js"></script>')</script>

~~~
dsl
Inserting DOM elements via document.write will kill the performance of your
site. Don't do it.

------
dutchbrit
What about shiv or boilerplate?

